# Sexing a Ridge Tailed Monitor/ackie



## Sami-Lochy (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I was just wondering how to determine the sex of your ackie? I bought a ridge tail from a guy who said he got it off spongebob, so cheers spongebob! I'm pretty sure it's a female but just wanted to double check before I buy a male for her. 

Attatched pictures of Nala


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Get your ackie in a comfortable position. Gently run your fingers up and down just where the tail base starts. If you feel a few prickles or your finger catching something ( spurs ) then it is a male, If smooth a female. This isn't always reliable but I have tried it now a few times over the last month and it actually is quite easy to tell. Goodluck.


----------



## Sami-Lochy (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey cheers it didn't catch so I think it must be a female. Does anyone have any breeding tips for ackies?

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks for the advice monitor keeper, I look forward to finding a male ridge tail for nala


----------



## spongebob (Dec 18, 2012)

The spurs tend to be a shorter but more pronounced row in a male. It's a bit difficult to work out unless you have two of opposite sex to compare and even then it is not always easy. My original pair didn't breed for several seasons until they both laid eggs........obviously infertile! 

Why not put up a close up vent photo and then we can debate?


----------



## Sami-Lochy (Dec 18, 2012)

spongebob said:


> The spurs tend to be a shorter but more pronounced row in a male. It's a bit difficult to work out unless you have two of opposite sex to compare and even then it is not always easy. My original pair didn't breed for several seasons until they both laid eggs........obviously infertile!
> 
> Why not put up a close up vent photo and then we can debate?



Hey spongebob, cheers for your help. I'll upload a few more photos in the morning. 
I wasn't planning on breeding for at least a year and hopefully I can find a male one for it. 
Do you handle your monitors regularly?

- - - Updated - - -

Here's another shot


----------



## spongebob (Dec 19, 2012)

I handle all my goannas totally irregularly


----------



## WillyInBris (Dec 19, 2012)

I will take a pick of what I think is my girl over the weekend and put it up.


----------

